# Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?



## niko92 (10. April 2008)

*Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*

hallo an alle,

ich habe vielleicht vor mir demnächst einen laptop zu kaufen, mir ist der Dell XPS M1530 ins Auge gefallen, da mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass ich beim amerikanischen Dell eine Konfiguration die hier 1120 kostet, dort für 950 (umgerechnet) bekommen würde, wollte ich einfach mal kurz fragen ob jemand eine Ahnung hat ob man die Tastatur irgendwie auf deutsch umrüsten könnte? (auch optisch)

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Niko


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*

die frage ist erstmal, ob die überhaupt nach D liefern... 

wenn ja:  frag mal bei dell nach, ggf. können die den sogar direkt so liefern. ich hab neulich nen bericht über shopping in new york gesehen, da kannst du bei 1 woche vorbestellung einen apple mit dt. tastatur bekommen.

vergiß aber nicht, dss zum umgerechneten kaufpreis die EUsteuer und zoll dazukommen! kann also sein, dass es doch nicht billiger ist... die preise in SU sghops sind idr ohne steuer, d.h. da kommt die EU steuer dann 


aber selber umbauen...? keine ahnung, ob das klappt...


----------



## niko92 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*



			
				Herbboy am 10.04.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> die frage ist erstmal, ob die überhaupt nach D liefern...
> 
> wenn ja:  frag mal bei dell nach, ggf. können die den sogar direkt so liefern. ich hab neulich nen bericht über shopping in new york gesehen, da kannst du bei 1 woche vorbestellung einen apple mit dt. tastatur bekommen.
> 
> ...



hab grad mit nem amerikanischen mitarbeiter gechattet, es ist unmöglich eine deutsche tastatur in den USA zu kaufen, und mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die 19% mws. draufrechne, bin ich auch bei 1120...

also hat sich das erledigt....


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*



			
				niko92 am 10.04.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> also hat sich das erledigt....


 es wäre selbst bei ner ersparnis die frage, ob es die wartezeit wert ist (nach zB 4 wochen bekämst du ja evtl. nen gleichguten hier in D sowieso billiger), und auch die frage, was im garantiefalle wäre: extra in die USA senden, oder geht das über dell in D?


----------



## Thronfolger (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*

Ist zu teuer... überführung Notebook, Wartezeit, neue Tastatur. Weis nicht wieviel die bei Dell kosten. Ich habe mein älteres Notebook in der Schweiz gekauft und die deutsche Tastatur eingebaut. Hat mich stolze 150Euronen gekostet, und es war eine echte Bastelei!

Greaz Jan


----------



## ThreeSix187 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*



			
				Thronfolger am 10.04.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zu teuer... überführung Notebook, Wartezeit, neue Tastatur. Weis nicht wieviel die bei Dell kosten. Ich habe mein älteres Notebook in der Schweiz gekauft und die deutsche Tastatur eingebaut. Hat mich stolze 150Euronen gekostet, und es war eine echte Bastelei!
> 
> Greaz Jan


ganz einfach:

man nehme das hier, tausche das Y gegen das Z aus, und tadaaa man hat ne deutsche tastatur. 
Das ganze kostet nur ganze 7 €.


----------



## Thronfolger (10. April 2008)

*AW: Englische Notebooktastatur zur deutschen umrüsten?*



			
				ThreeSix187 am 10.04.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Thronfolger am 10.04.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn es sooo einfach gewesen wäre, dann glaube mir, hätte ich es ohne umwege gemacht!


----------

